

WebM Decoder in Flash using Alchemy - robin_reala
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2011/01/15/webm-decoder-in-flash-using-alchemy.html

======
alanh
Instead of using hardware acceleration like browser-native video decoders can,
this involves compiling C to ActionScript and running it on Flash’s VM.

So don’t expect his frame rate of 1.5Hz (!) to improve much.

This is not a real alternative, even if you just consider how much of your
users’ batteries this “technique” would burn away.

------
etherealG
With this as an alternative on platforms that don't support webM, wouldn't you
get more native support for a video encoded in webM using flash as an
alternative than you do currently from h.264?

With firefox overtaking on browser usage in the EU, I think it's at least true
there. Here's hoping this helps to open up video even further.

~~~
robin_reala
WebM encode gives you native Firefox / Opera / Chrome / newer Android, Flash
for Safari / IE and nothing for iOS.

H264 encode gives you native Safari / IE / iOS / Android, Flash for Firefox /
Opera / Chrome.

~~~
etherealG
the fact that you can hit iOS as a user means I guess H264 would be probably
the better option for now, but it does come with a possible price tag in the
future of whatever the legal bills may come to :)

also, H264 isn't native in IE at all on release versions either, and things
may change drastically before release, so I wouldn't bother including
speculation on prerelease versions. That means with ID moving over into the
flash for both, you're left with native on Firefox / Opera / Chrome / newer
Android vs. native on Safari / iOS / Android.

I guess if your target is mobile then pick the closed format, and if it's
deskop go open rather? Or perhaps if your target is more likely to be using
Mac than PC, then go with H264, or webM if it's PC?

~~~
alanh
> price tag in the future of whatever the legal bills may come to

Oh great, FUD. If you are doing free video, you don’t have to pay anything. If
you are selling premium content, then sure you might have to pay license fees
(~10¢/user/year, and that will never go up by more than 5% every five or ten
years), but why would you expect a lawsuit!?

~~~
etherealG
actually, the free for non commercial only applies up to 2015 I think it is?
after that, your already encoded video could cost you.

